# My Worst Fears Have Come True



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

My worst fears have come true. I just found a note under my door from the super that there has been a complain about "some birds" on the back terrace. The "bird-control" people are coming next Thursday. Currently there are two nests on my terrace with two couples of feral pigeons sitting on them. I don't know when either of them were due to hatch. I panicked and just boiled the eggs and put them back. I thought this is better then them coming and killing the babies. I hope I did not make mistake. Now I have to deal with the rest of the situation here. I can not believe this.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ante, I am really sorry to read this. I don't know when the persecution of pigeons will end - if ever. I don't know what to say about the eggs since I've never been faced with this situation.

Please let us know about any more developments. I know you are sick at heart.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

This is terrible news and I know you must be devastated. I do not know what to advise but my heart goes out to you . You have done what you think is right to protect the piggies. It must have been heartbreaking having to boil the eggs. You have been very brave. I hope someone else will advise you further fairly soon. Remember no one fails when they do their best. Thank you so much for caring.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It must have been really hard for you to bol those eggs.


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

I did not know what else to do. I know at least one couple has been sitting on their nest for a while and the babies could have been hatched any minute. If I waited and the babies were born then I think it would have been much more difficult. I am sure the "bird-control" people would have found the nest and I am afraid they would have killed the babies.

After I had put the eggs back into the nest the fathers went right back to sit on them as if nothing has happened. Now what do I do about these four birds and the rest who sleep and many others who come to visit me every day to eat and drink? God have mercy.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ante bozanich said:


> My worst fears have come true. I just found a note under my door from the super that there has been a complain about "some birds" on the back terrace. The "bird-control" people are coming next Thursday. Currently there are two nests on my terrace with two couples of feral pigeons sitting on them. I don't know when either of them were due to hatch. I panicked and just boiled the eggs and put them back. I thought this is better then them coming and killing the babies. I hope I did not make mistake. Now I have to deal with the rest of the situation here. I can not believe this.


So, what are the "bird-control" people going to do exactly? First of all, no one blames you for what you did with the eggs. In my opinion, you did right. I know it must have been hard, but it's done now and the babies will not have to suffer at all ever again. If I was you, I would remove the nests, eggs, food everything and clean up around your area so that there are no signs of pigeons being actually kept and cared for there. That may sound like a very cruel thing to do but the birds will get over it and if they are actually sitting on a nest or even if they leave the nests, just the sight of the nests being there may cause you trouble. This is such a tough situation. This is all I can think to do. I wouldn't think that you would want the "human pests" to come and realize that you are actually feeding, caring for and ALLOWING these birds to reproduce on your terrace.


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> So, what are the "bird-control" people going to do exactly? First of all, no one blames you for what you did with the eggs. In my opinion, you did right. I know it must have been hard, but it's done now and the babies will not have to suffer at all ever again. If I was you, I would remove the nests, eggs, food everything and clean up around your area so that there are no signs of pigeons being actually kept and cared for there. That may sound like a very cruel thing to do but the birds will get over it and if they are actually sitting on a nest or even if they leave the nests, just the sight of the nests being there may cause you trouble. This is such a tough situation. This is all I can think to do. I wouldn't think that you would want the "human pests" to come and realize that you are actually feeding, caring for and ALLOWING these birds to reproduce on your terrace.


Thanks. I think you are right. There was nothing else I could have done. There is no way of relocating these birds with their nests. As I said, I did not want to wait because there was possibility the eggs were going to hatch any time. I have 6 days. I will let them sit on the dead eggs till tomorrow and then I have to move on. I will stop feeding all of them. It's good that it's spring. Days are long and warm so I think most of them will be able to find their own water and food for the time being. I have to start with the major cleaning of the entire terrace and my apartment, keep my head together and not think right now about sorrow and my contempt for some if not most of human beings.

PS I have no idea what this "human pests" are going to do.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ante bozanich said:


> Thanks. I think you are right. There was nothing else I could have done. There is no way of relocating these birds with their nests. As I said, I did not want to wait because there was possibility the eggs were going to hatch any time. I have 6 days. I will let them sit on the dead eggs till tomorrow and then I have to move on. I will stop feeding all of them. It's good that it's spring. Days are long and warm so I think most of them will be able to find their own water and food for the time being. I have to start with the major cleaning of the entire terrace and my apartment, keep my head together and not think right now about sorrow and my contempt for some if not most of human beings.


I asked what they were going to do because I hope they are not planning on putting out poison. That's why I suggested that you stop feeding them right away. If they can't find food there, maybe they will move somewhere else. If poisoned food is put down and they are still used to eating in that area, well, we all know what that means. This is so sickening.........


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I asked what they were going to do because I hope they are not planning on putting out poison. That's why I suggested that you stop feeding them right away. If they can't find food there, maybe they will move somewhere else. If poisoned food is put down and they are still used to eating in that area, well, we all know what that means. This is so sickening.........


I am afraid you are right and in the world we live in there is not that much I can do to stop them without hurting myself.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Ante . . .
Ok you've got 4 birds with nests and dummy eggs. your super is coming to "inspect', and not in a friendly manner. You got rid of the eggs . . .whats done is done. The super now wants to get rid of the birds. Balls in your court now. Get rid of the birds before he does. You can release them very far away near an existing flock . . .or you can obtain cages and keep them inside of your apt. Get rid of the evidence, especially if your gonna keep the birds in your apt. Otherwise Super may wanna get rid of you.

Keep the faith . . there are still good people in this world.

A.C.


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

*shudder*

What a horrible situation.......I am sure that the best thing now would be to shoo them away, so if there is any poison or something like that, then they wouldn't get hurt. Clean up the food, the water......man, it's this kind of thing that keeps me awake at night.......


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

We will all send "thoughts" that these "bird control" people will come to "inspect" at a time when you do NOT feed the pijies and there won't be a PIGEON in sight!

Even so, because of the situation, you may have to feed the pigeons some other place OR feed VERY sparingly and not consistently, so you don't get future notices! 

Sounds like someone has been "watching."

I'm so sorry you have to go through this...Hopefully, we will think positive that things will turn out well!

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

ante bozanich said:


> I did not know what else to do. I know at least one couple has been sitting on their nest for a while and the babies could have been hatched any minute.
> 
> I intended to send you a "Private Message," but since that is not an option, I am posting here.
> The next time you are faced with a situation concerning pigeons, please ask for advice BEFORE taking any action.
> ...


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

abisai said:


> Ante . . .
> Ok you've got 4 birds with nests and dummy eggs. your super is coming to "inspect', and not in a friendly manner. You got rid of the eggs . . .whats done is done. The super now wants to get rid of the birds. Balls in your court now. Get rid of the birds before he does. You can release them very far away near an existing flock . . .or you can obtain cages and keep them inside of your apt. Get rid of the evidence, especially if your gonna keep the birds in your apt. Otherwise Super may wanna get rid of you.
> 
> Keep the faith . . there are still good people in this world.
> ...


None of these birds are captive, so I do not have to release them. They can fly away as they wish. 

Now I feel horrible about the eggs from what Phyll has said. I do remember someone else here telling me to boil the eggs at another thread regarding a different issue while back. I could be totally wrong but I think it's debatable how sentient birds are before they hatch. Also, I still don't know how could have I moved the nests so that exterminators would not see them considering that I have been told never to disturb the nest let alone to move it to a totally different location.

Also my understanding was that pigeon poison was illegal in NYC?

I think I have to remove these nests right away and stop feeding all these pigeons right away. We are talking about many birds here who could be poisoned. I can remove poison on my terrace but there are at least 30 other terraces above, bellow, right and left. I think, the sooner these pigeons stop comming here the better.


My main problem here is how to remove any sign of pigeons coming here and somehow make sure they do not come when "bird-control" people are here.

I can't beleive this. They were the only family I had. I am not going to think about this right now. It's going to brake my heart. I have a lot of work to do.

I don't know if it's wise to post this on the Web. I am going by my full name here. But I suppose It's too late now not to do so.

Thanks Phyll for giving me your email. I may need it.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Preempting the inspectors*

Ante,

The pigeons have invested a lot of time over the winter and "pre-nest-building" season to scout out the territory. 

I have watched pigeons in the windows across the street build nests. They spent many days and some nights in the windows from last October on. I watched the window being opened and a hand brush the first nest, a large pile of twigs (two handsfull) out of the window. I watched again as a hand brushed the second nest, with an entire egg, from the same window. Room is storage room, closet of sorts, seldom accessed -- maybe once or twice a day. I was worried there may have been a hatched chick also cast out, but couldn't see (ground below consists of a metal grill, before a door. However, a day or so later I watched as the female flew across the street (to a window above and adjacent to my window) and released an egg from her vent, which dropped and shattered at our apartment house main stairwell entry.

The pigeons persisted, and have a nest which they have been sitting on for several weeks now in an adjacent window in the storage room next to their first site, but still accessed and controlled by the same person who removed the first two nests. (Second room is accessed by door leading to first room, which I have determined by watching lights and silhouettes. Windows have translucent but not transparent grid-patterned glass. Pigeons in second window nest maintain a lower profile in one of the corners of the window, rather than sitting on a high pile of twigs as in the first window, and thus presenting an obvious and tempting silhouette. 

Also, last summer while I was in the U.S., landlord entered apartment for repairs, as a result of which a neighbor lady watching over our apartment had to chase the feral female pigeon *Mamieke* wth a broom from her nest with several-day-old eggs on our wardrobe and secure the place against pigeon entry. Made her feel like sh*t.

Our male rescued-as-a-baby and hand-raised male *Wieteke* comes for food to our window daily, still thins of the apartment as his home and nesting territory. There are a couple of more-or-less "safe" windows across the street for nest building (one window, at the chapel, has had successive pigeon pairs with a nest for years). He has not chosen to secure one of these as his territory. I think he and his mate will not have a nest this year. He is quite angry with me. His mate comes to the window when called, and he chases her around because she won't go in (I am standing there preventing her entry).

I talk to him a lot, do the "hech" danger warning sounds pigeons make to each other, but do not get across to him. Don't speak the same language. He is very persistent. Very macho. Very impressive.

These observations indicate to me that the pigeons will not give up so easily. 

I don't see how you can have done anything else. I agree with the other posts above hwole-heartedly. I rescued and hand-raised *Pidgiepoo* when I found him and his nestmate in a nest in a flower pot someone had removed from their balcony or terrace and set on the street on April 30, 2004. I now realize that the parent pigeons had put in a lot of time and effort scoping out the unsuccessful nest site over the winter, while the terrace or balcony was unused and therefore seemed safe. Most of the city pigeons don't live long enough to be able to pass on "chirps of wisdom" to their offspring and future generations.

I have observed pigeons flying off whenever they hear an explosion or loud noise. Motorcycle backfires, doors or windows slamming, loud handclaps, firecrackers or gunshots

I would make a loud "plosive" or explosive sound prior to opening your apartment door for inspection. Get the pigeons to fly forty to fifty meters or yards away at least. A good shocking noise will keep them away for five or ten minutes at least.

If you can think of nothing better (louder), pop a large balloon or two that you have ready on the balcony, or do a very loud handclap: these will chase the pigeons away for a short distance, for a short time. Try not to let a person waiting at the door to your apartment catch on to what you are doing. Have the balcony spotless. (Maybe one or two poops near the edge would be a good idea, to convince them that the pigeons are not nesting, but there is always the random pigeon visitor. Might be a more natural scenario. Also wouls account for a neighbor observing the occasional visitor in the future. Play it by ear). 

As I type this, Wieteke is on our window ledge roo-cooing for his mate. "Dang it, where are you, woman?"

Larry


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Larry,

I know what you mean. I have been watching and practically living with these fascinating and beautiful creatures for a long time. They come to my house through the terrace door and leave as they wish. I would have it no other way but to let them be free. I know all about their rituals. One couple has built their nest there while back, has already had one pair of offsprings (I have talked about them here at another thread) and new eggs were laid about three feet away in their new nest little after these first babies have started flying. The other couple has stolen the nest from another pair, I think, not too long ago. I have been keeping my fingers crossed that nobody would interfere with my and their freedom but here it goes.

As far as killing the embryos, yes I feel bad, but I live by philosophy do the least harm and even though I did panic I still don't see the alternative in this respect.

Anyway I have to keep moving. There is so much evidence here inside and outside my apartment that I think I am going to work day and night on this to meet the deadline.


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

I forgot to ask two questions or suggestions if anyone has time to answer.

1) Besides the loud balloon noise, which Larry has suggested, is there any other way I can keep all these birds far away? The problem is when I scare them, they just fly to a rooftop of nearby building and keep staring at me which I am sure will give exterminators a clue of what is going on. 

2) Considering all of this, do you think I should remove the nests and dead eggs right away or wait and do it one day before the exterminators come as Phyll has suggested? My feeling is that it's the best to do it as soon as possible so they hopefully forget about the nest and leave, but I don't want to do anything any more without being sure.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ante bozanich said:


> I forgot to ask two questions or suggestions if anyone has time to answer.
> 
> 1) Besides the loud balloon noise, which Larry has suggested, is there any other way I can keep all these birds far away? The problem is when I scare them, they just fly to a rooftop of nearby building and keep staring at me which I am sure will give exterminators a clue of what is going on.
> 
> 2) Considering all of this, do you think I should remove the nests and dead eggs right away or wait and do it one day before the exterminators come as Phyll has suggested? My feeling is that it's the best to do it as soon as possible so they hopefully forget about the nest and leave, but I don't want to do anything any more without being sure.


IMO.........immediately take away food, water, nests, eggs, EVERYTHING......ignore the birds and MAKE them go away. In two or three days, they will get hungry and go looking for food. Everytime one lands on your terrace, scare it away. This sounds SO cruel..........well, actually it IS cruel, but you've been left no choice. If you don't discourage the birds NOW, and wait a couple of days, they may not be hungry enough to leave, but WILL be hungry enough to eat any poisoned food that might be put down.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Ante,
I've been following your story -- I'm so sorry about the impending visits and possible poisoning of birds. 
go to this web site 
http://nycprc.org/index.html
If you already haven't and do some looking around. they have some good info, and might even be able to offer some additional constructive ideas for you to use. They might be the best bet to find out if certain posions are legal or not. Should poison be put out, you need to know your rights as an individual (can you refuse to have it in your apartment because it might injure a person/persons? I can't answer, but maybe that could be a starting place). 
There's an additional link to http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PijnPeople/
that was started by the same people that run the NYC pigeon rescue group where you could find a contact or two that could also help with your situation. 
As far as the birds staring at your terrace after you shoo them away. That would be natural as that has been a safe place and "home" for them for some time. It will take time for them to find new and safe turf. Like someone suggested, if you could trap the birds and do a release into a feral flock not too terribly close, that might be a good alternative. Maybe after things calm down, you won't have to be too vigilant about shooing them away. 
Birds are birds. There's a reason why a bird is so often used to symbolize freedom -- they have the ability move freely and will come and go as they can, regardless of what humans do to control them (just as all non-domesticated animals will). You can't own a wild bird, so for people to state to your landlord "they're her birds", that's all wrong. All you have done is to not actively harrassed the wildlife. (I thought harrassing wildlife was against the law anyway). 
Best thoughts coming your way -- flitsnowzoom


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

Ante Bozanich, I am so sorry you are having to go through this. I can't offer you any different ideas than those already offered to you by the other kind and compassionate members of the group, but I did want to say that I understand your situation and am so sorry. A few weeks ago there was an animal control company at my apartment that laid poisoned corn for the pigeons. I have a nest in the corner of my balcony, and I was lucky they did not come door to door, but laid the poison on the roof of my large building. I was able to shelter and feed my pigeons while the others died (not all died, but quite a few). 

It makes me so very sad to see how humans try to "control" nature and to kill other living beings because they are "nuisances". How arrogant we can be. If God saw fit to create all living creatures, who are we to refine that plan?

As I said, I know words can't help, but I did want to let you know that there are many here whose hearts ache along with yours for this senseless cruelty.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

ante bozanich said:


> Also my understanding was that pigeon poison was illegal in NYC?


Avitrol has been banned in NYC, but other poisons are still being used.
I don't know it's name, but a certain poison causes the pigeons to explode. When it becomes wet, it releases gas. When the poor pigeons eat corn (or anything) that has been treated with it, their abdominal gas increases until they explode.

I learned of this only yesterday & I am sick about it.
Anyone who would knowingly do this to any creature, cannot believe there is a God. 

The reason I suggested removing the nests a day or two before the bastards arrive, was so the pigeons would not have time to build another nest.
Take Renee's advice & remove the nests immediately, but be on the look-out for any new construction.

If you haven't already done so, stop providing food & water.
Don't even speak to the poor birds. I know that will be hard, but you are trying to save their lives. 
The only good thing, is that it's finally warm here, & the change will be a bit easier on them.

I suggest you post about your situation on "New York City Pigeon Rescue Central." NYCPRC.org 
Someone there may be able to help.

Phyll


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

phyll said:


> I suggest you post about your situation on "New York City Pigeon Rescue Central." NYCPRC.org
> Someone there may be able to help.
> 
> Phyll


Absolutely, do that. The NYC pigeon people helped me a great deal when I went through the same situation.

Reti


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> IMO.........immediately take away food, water, nests, eggs, EVERYTHING......ignore the birds and MAKE them go away. In two or three days, they will get hungry and go looking for food. Everytime one lands on your terrace, scare it away. This sounds SO cruel..........well, actually it IS cruel, but you've been left no choice. If you don't discourage the birds NOW, and wait a couple of days, they may not be hungry enough to leave, but WILL be hungry enough to eat any poisoned food that might be put down.


Thanks everyone and specially Lovebirds. I needed and I appreciate very much your sober, pragmatic advice at this very difficult time for me. I have spent the whole day cleaning and rearranging the terrace. I think I am almost half way done. First I removed the eggs. They went right back to sit on their nests regardless. One female will not leave. She has tried to fight me off with her wings. I had to lift her up and throw her into the air. Thinking about this brings tears in my eyes. We are talking here about a wild pigeon.

I stayed on the terrace until it got dark, about 8:30. I kept chasing them away all day. I think there are only about 10 of them who sleep on the terrace regularly. I saw them trying to find the sleeping spots on the building across, the rest of them disappeared one by one as it got dark. 

It's about 5:30 AM right now and I am getting ready for another day.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ante bozanich said:


> Thanks everyone and specially Lovebirds. I needed and I appreciate very much your sober, pragmatic advice at this very difficult time for me. I have spent the whole day cleaning and rearranging the terrace. I think I am almost half way done. First I removed the eggs. They went right back to sit on their nests regardless. One female will not leave. She has tried to fight me off with her wings. I had to lift her up and throw her into the air. Thinking about this brings tears in my eyes. We are talking here about a wild pigeon.
> 
> I stayed on the terrace until it got dark, about 8:30. I kept chasing them away all day. I think there are only about 10 of them who sleep on the terrace regularly. I saw them trying to find the sleeping spots on the building across, the rest of them disappeared one by one as it got dark.
> 
> It's about 5:30 AM right now and I am getting ready for another day.


Ante,
I thought about you this morning believe it or not. I know this is so hard but you are doing the right thing and hopefully the birds will be ok thanks to you. Don't worry about that one hen. They do that........stay on the nest even after you take the eggs, but she won't stay on it for long. Most likely she'll get up and leave the nest this morning. Just keep up the good work and know that what you are doing is, in the long run, going to save lives.........It's pretty easy to GIVE advice.......LOL, but I know if I was in your shoes, I'd have this empty feeling in the pit of my stomach too and would hate every minute of what had to be done. You are very courageous and next week this time, I hope you'll have good news......that the "pests" came and did their thing and all your babies survived in spite of them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Believe me, Ante, I know how much this hurts you. It's so painful to frighten away and deny food to creatures that you cherish and have become valued family members.
Renee is right. You have to do this to save their lives.
They are free. They belong to themselves. You've done all that you can for them with the exception of frightening them away.
When you feel alone and sad, please remember that so many of us carry you in our hearts.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Luring pigeons away rather than chasing them*

Ante,

Popping a balloon to frighten the pigeons away may or may not have the desired effect. 

When I see a pigeon seemingly oblivious to an approaching car, or having a devil-may-care attitude, I have a number of times clapped my hands loudly (hands cupped for a percussive effect, rather than the sharper slapping sound made with flattened palms and straight fingers, and it has worked well. However, I am on the floor above street level, the street is relatively narrow, and bordered by five or six-story tall brick and concrete buildings, which reflect and echo the sound well, especially when wet.

I do not know your street lay-out. Terraces with plants and such may absorb such sounds, and being higher up may diminish the effects of frightening noises. Testing balloon popping will make the birds somewhat accustomed to such noises. 

If you know the time of the appointment, since they probably must arrange the time with you, and you may even arrange for a postponement due to more urgent matters, perhaps you can put out some seed for the birds elsewhere. Put out some stuff they like which gets their attention, is not conpsicuous, keeps them occupied and happy (such as black rapeseed) a block or so away where they can safely get to it. Putting it out an hour or so before should work, in my opinion. 

My rescued-as-a-baby and hand-raised male *Wieteke* comes for food every day, but lives on the street now. I try not to let him get overly dependent on me, although I monitor his health and medicate him regularly. We were gone a week recently, and he spent much time at the window waiting for us (as opposed to doing the same thing on someone else's window elsewhere), and when we returned he was as fat and happy and scrappy as ever, and hadn't lost any weight. Well, maye he wasn't so happy, since he is angry with me (as far as I can tell) for denying him his nesting territory. 

I wish you the best. It's not the end of the world (except for the pigeon eggs), andd it may turn out to be the best in the long run for all involved. Neighbors who have been inconvenienced will perhaps not develop stronger, fiercer feelings against the pigeons if they no longer feel threatened; they and the apartment manager will achieve the desired effects without too much fuss and bother. But the best result, even though it is hard even for me to appreciate it, since I like close-up interaction with pigeons, is that the pigeons will not become too dependent on a particular food source. Of course, the pigeons would argue with what I have said. They are more than happy to have a restaurant with good, healthful cuisine available without much ado. But in the event that something would happen to you, they would not be the ones to suffer unduly. (In a sense, that "something" is happening to you now, but you will still be around, in the viicnity, to monitor their well-being). 

What kind of smell repels bird control people? Something fresh and minty? If they are general pest control people, you might drive them away by acting desperately pleased to have them there, hanging onto them with a weird longing in your eyes, complaining about mysterious spirits in the form of alien microbes that are beamed by cell phone microwave stations over your phone line, or whatever. I'm being silly, a bit facetious here. 

A cable service salesman knocked on my apartment door once, and at the time I didn't have a TV and didn't have much time for watching one. But I was very helpful, telling him about the upstairs lady who ran the dry cleaners and laundry down the block, the retired neighbor who would be back in an hour or so, and so on, and then became aware that he was backing down the stairs, eager to escape. He wanted to make money, but didn't want to work at it. I then realized that I was getting to the age where I can appear desperate to be of use to someone, and kept this revelation in mind for future use. 

You might be so pleased to see them because once a bug -- surely it was a bug -- slipped out of your grocery bag, and there may have been more than one, although for sure you saw only one, they're so quick, and after five years they may have multiplied, even though you insect -bombed the place twice a week for five months thereafter, and afterwards a neighbor's dog down the block acted sort of funny but don't tell anyone please, because you think it was the food his owner fed him and not your insect bombs, and can they give you advice on what to do with turtles, and so on. And no, you don't wear turtleneck sweaters anymore. 

We all love to be lied to. It's called entertainment. Fiction. We don't watch the eveniing news team or CNN following parking ticket teams around night after night. 

Wife needs to strap me in for the night. All the best,

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Larry, you certainly were in rare humor today (if that is the "right" word to use!)

Keep up the great work. We can use all the suggestions we can get. However, I must say that to do what YOU SAID and DID, does take a _special_ person...you are a true "natural!"  

Hopefully, your wife will unstrap you during the day to post other helpful suggestions! ROFL  

  


All kidding aside, Ante...I am really sorry about the worry you are going through. Hopefully, ALL will end well...we will be looking forward to your updates! 

Shi


----------



## ken_sturrock (Aug 6, 2006)

Although I suspect that the "exploding pigeon poison" is a myth, all the advice has been good to remember. The primary rule for helping out Feral Pigeons is "Avoid Attention". Unfortunately, this is often the case even if you are a property owner - let alone at the whim of a land lord.

There is something about the gentlest and most vulnerable birds that brings out the cruelness in people.

-Ken


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

I only have a minute. Exterminators are coming here in about four hours. I have done all and the best I could. I'll fill you up on what's been going on and how things went, as soon as I can. Wish me and pigeons good luck. We need it.

Thanks everyone for your help and support.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Ante,

Hopefully the pest control company are just on a "pigeon proofing" mission. If they resort to poisoning or harming the birds in any other way please register your own strongly worded complaint, emphasising the distress that it caused you and and would cause to any compassionate animal lover. We pigeon lovers also have the right to complain. (Have you noticed that more weight is given to complaints than positive remarks?).

I am glad that you had time to prepare. So often we feel that by our own actions we have brought our birds to the attention of the authorities but I think that without our intervention they would meet a worse fate and sooner.

Please let us know what the outcome of the visit is.

Cynthia


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

is that true or not, the exploding pigeon poison? i really hope it's not true, where was this seen or heard?
Ante, i'm so sorry about this, i cant even imagine how hard this must be. They are trying to impliment poisoning pigeons here, have even started a "Pigeon Committee," to help with the task, and people volunteered for this! well, the guy that started this, lives 1 block from me, and i'm still trying to come up with a sneaky revenge plan, any ideas?
Ante, let us know what they did, i'm really nervous to find out what happened but want to know anyways. i understand how you feel, i would have such a hard time doing what you are doing. dont they know that they can NEVER get rid of pigeons for good? well, i guess they could because the passenger pigeon is now extinct because of people like that. people like that make me sick.
my heart goes out to you Ante, i am so sorry.


----------



## Zenmont (Oct 17, 2006)

Ante, 
Where in NYC are you? I'm also in the City and live daily with the fear that the pigeons that I feed on my terrace will be subject to harassment. Some neighbors are grumbling about all the pigeon poop on the fire escapes above. The super hasn't even mentioned it to us (altho I know he knows), because we are super nice to him and gave him a box of approx. $150 basketball cards last Christmas for his son. I talked to someone in the city who runs a pigeon organization and he said that in order to poison birds you have to have special permits and licenses. Management just can't take it upon themselves to poison birds. I would call 311 or even your local precinct. Poison also poses threats to other wildlife (I have squirrels, bluejays, cardinals, etc.) Plus you can say that you don't want something on your terrace that can be potentially harmful to YOU when you carry it back into your apartment on your shoes. I realize now that this post is probably too late since the "human pests" have already started to show up, but maybe you can stop them before they get the whole building. I just stopped feeding my birds last week because management is coming this week to redo all the terraces on my floor because of a leak underneath. So I'm cleaning up all evidence of seeds. I also felt a very strong vibe weeks ago that I should stop feeding them for the summer. I was also advised by a rehabber to not feed them in spring and summer, because they usually go to the parks to eat grass seed which is healthier for them. They usually only really need seed in the Winter months. Still, it's hard to witness their confusion on why "Mommy" has stopped the food. Also, this may sound strange, but sometimes I feel that God sends me signs on which direction I should take. And I swear I've gotten 10,000 signs to stop feeding the birds, including getting hit by a taxicab while coming back from the store with birdseed. Also the main window I use to feed the birds, that faces out on the terrace, broke (it won't open). And a hawk, which I have NEVER in my life seen in my area, came out of nowhere one day and attacked one of my birds. Now management will be out on the terraces for several days. I hope the birds disperse and don't poop on the guys. But I'll fight like heck if they try to hurt my babies. I even kept a bird that I normally would have released because I knew that he would be safer in my apt. than back out in that crazy world. I'll say a prayer for you and your birds. Humans can be such a heartless species. I just remembered something. There are certain situations where you don't have to allow your landlord into your apartment. Just say that you have asthma and any kind of poison can cause a major attack. I bet you can deny them access and fight them if they try anything. NYC is very PRO-Tenant. Good Luck!


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

I feel bad for not being able to write much about what happened at the end. I think I do this a lot here. It just seems to be one emergency after the other here with me and these wild friends of mine, that when the danger of one problem is under the control, I become consumed with the new situation and have to move on. 

Anyway, quickly... the man came with the clip board. Made some notes. Took some pictures. Asked some questions and left. I had my apartment and the terrace spotless clean. There were couple of pigeons across baking in the sun; nothing like it was the week before this has all started. I worked on chasing them away and cleaning for full 6 days. The next day I asked our super, who is a very nice man: what will happen to pigeons and who has complained. From this conversation and other sources, it seems that there are tenants of five terraces out of about fifty who would like all the birds gone. Right now cooperative is not going to do anything about it. How about that!

PS Zenmont, I live on 10th Street near Astor place.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Ante, thanks for the update and the good news that at least for now they won't do anything to harm the birds.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great. I am so happy for the birds and for you.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YEEEAAA!!! YIPPEE!!!

Whew!! THANKS SOOO MUCH FOR THE POSITIVE UPDATE, ANTE!!

    

Gratefully,

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Wow this is sad. I say find a place with a back yard that you can buy and build a pigeon loft and then you can take care of all the wild birds and homing birds to your hearts content.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks be to God!
I've been worried sick about those pigeons & praying they wouldn't be posioned.
Maybe you can take this opportunity to educate the tenants who want the birds gone. 
Thanks for the update, & for caring so much about our wonderful NYC pigeons.

Phyll


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is such good news, Ante! 

It is so sad that complaints are given such weight even though the complainers are usually in the minority. 

Cynthia


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

Matt D. said:


> I say find a place with a back yard that you can buy and build a pigeon loft and then you can take care of all the wild birds and homing birds to your hearts content.


Hahaha.... I thought about this. Last year I went upstate -- Hudson valley -- to look for a house near the river; but then I realized I would have to get a car and drive to live up there, so I gave up on that idea. I have not driven a car since I moved from LA about 25 years ago, and also what would the Union Square pigeons do without me. I think I just have to resist that temptation to feed them in my apartment and instead go outside and do it all out there. The only problem with that is that it is more difficult to catch sick and injured ones in the open. At home, I simply very slowly and quietly close the door and the curtain on them and turn off all the lights.



phyll said:


> Thanks be to God!
> I've been worried sick about those pigeons & praying they wouldn't be poisoned.
> Maybe you can take this opportunity to educate the tenants who want the birds gone.
> Thanks for the update, & for caring so much about our wonderful NYC pigeons.
> ...


Yes, thank you. I was also worried and frantic, but things so far have turned out much better then I could have imagined. The only victims were the possible unborn. I feel very bad about this. I will never know whether these eggs were fertilized and how developed the embryos were. I still have the eggs but am afraid to look. To find out that they looked like small baby pigeons, would stay with me for the rest of my life. Both couples --- the parents --- are still all together and seem to be fine. 

Right now... let's hope and pray that the pigeon with the canker, inside the cat carrying cage next to me, makes it.


----------

